# Where are the keeper AJ's?



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Still hunting for my first keeper AJ, thinking about doing some jigging next Monday. Would I have a better chance finding them closer to Pensacola or Destin this time of year? Any suggestions?


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Not sure about Destin, but I would start about 18 to 25 miles out of Pensacola to improve my odds for a keeperAJ

Though a few keeper fish can be found big public wrecks and rock piles within 15 miles now, still a little early for lots of over 25 lb fish in close ..
Out of Pensacola, Tenneco, the big O, Chevron and Antares are spots inside of the edge rocks. Judging from the reports - AJ fishing at the edge looks good - with some almacos in the mix also.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Anything deeper than 130'. 200 to 350' even better!


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Never been out of Pensacola, but if it'll save gas at 2mpg to shorten the haul distance I'd be willing to give Pensacola a shot. It would be a good adventure and get some experience under the belt for that area. 
I've heard about Tenneco and Chevron, of course the big O is the biggest metal structure around.
I pushed my trip out to September 19th, so keep the suggestions coming and I'll be able to give a report when I make the trip!


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Any other suggestions looming out there?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

wackydaddy said:


> Any other suggestions looming out there?


Anything that is in 130' or more with tall relief will hold plenty of AJ's. Now whether they feel like biting is a different story. One time out spearfishing we hit a wreck out of Pensacola and there were plenty of AJ's down there. We shot some very nice ones in the 30-55 lb range. There was another boat there trying to fish for them and they were throwing everything in the book at them. Big live bait, jigs, etc... They couldn't buy a bite. But they were all over down there.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

I've had days like that, all over the depth finder but not a tap, there will be some of those days....


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

When they won't bite try using a longer leader, at least 10'. They like a fast moving bait and giving the bait some room to swim around helps a lot. Also don't just fish wrecks, steep ledges hold fish too.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

bigrick said:


> When they won't bite try using a longer leader, at least 10'. They like a fast moving bait and giving the bait some room to swim around helps a lot. Also don't just fish wrecks, steep ledges hold fish too.


+1, the longer leader holds truth. 

On another side question, has anyone seen a difference in AJ bite consistency with flouro vs mono? I've had success on both but obviously fish flouro when i can.


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

Kenton said:


> +1, the longer leader holds truth.
> 
> On another side question, has anyone seen a difference in AJ bite consistency with flouro vs mono? I've had success on both but obviously fish flouro when i can.


Over here in PC we use a 12-15 foot 60 lb Floro leader. sometimes a weight. Big baits or live chum them to the top. No prob catching keepers within 8 miles. The farther you go, the bigger the fish. I havent fished them much this summer much, but I see them a lot. A few of the better charter boats limit out every trip within 20 miles. They use long 80 lb mono leaders and big live baits. some of the inshore guides fish the close bridgespans and catch plenty of keepers live chumming them with pilchards


----------

